# iPhone 6 + 2012 Bluetooth Setup



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Try different phones to make sure it's not an iPhone thing. Mine mutes the volume when pairing tablet and note 3 but I have an aftermarket bt module.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I forgot to buy a second USB cord when I got the 6... so I've been using Bluetooth almost exclusively in my '13, though I guess I don't have the exact set-up you do, I wouldn't think it's a problem specifically with the 6. Here's another bump for you.


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It's not the car. It's the fact that you have two different devices feeding the car's Bluetooth system. When a single device handles the various Bluetooth receivers it does the mute. Remember, the fact that our cars even work with the Bluetooth PDIM is because the PDIM itself handles the AUX functions. The Cruze's radio doesn't know about it.


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

obermd said:


> It's not the car. It's the fact that you have two different devices feeding the car's Bluetooth system. When a single device handles the various Bluetooth receivers it does the mute. Remember, the fact that our cars even work with the Bluetooth PDIM is because the PDIM itself handles the AUX functions. The Cruze's radio doesn't know about it.


So I know that is wrong since I have been doing the same thing with my 5S, So I got my 5S out and it worked just as it should. Conclusion it is the iPhone 6 that is the problem.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

billyhime said:


> So I know that is wrong since I have been doing the same thing with my 5S, So I got my 5S out and it worked just as it should. Conclusion it is the iPhone 6 that is the problem.


Updated to 8.0.2? I know there have been several reports of iOS 8 problems with Bluetooth systems in cars. 

I paired my 6 today to my 12 and it works just fine, music is coming from the old iPhone 4 through the usb cable.


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Updated to 8.0.2? I know there have been several reports of iOS 8 problems with Bluetooth systems in cars.
> 
> I paired my 6 today to my 12 and it works just fine, music is coming from the old iPhone 4 through the usb cable.


I have my Mini on 7.1.2 and the 6 on 8.0.2


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I stand corrected. Thank you billy.


----------



## freebeer (Aug 28, 2014)

Mick said:


> Try different phones to make sure it's not an iPhone thing. Mine mutes the volume when pairing tablet and note 3 but I have an aftermarket bt module.


Mick, what bluetooth module are you using?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

This one. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009N...200_QL40&qid=1411965947&sr=8-2#ref=mp_s_a_1_2


----------

